# R. Kelly - Trapped in the closet Chapters 13-22



## aziajs (Aug 13, 2007)

So, IFC.com is airing new episodes of Trapped in the Closet starting August 13th.  Here is the site.  Check out Chapter 13 now.  It's "crazier than a fish with titties" (you'll get it after you watch).

http://ifc.com/static/sections/kelly/trapped.html

By the way, R. Kelly is crazy in case you didn't know.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 13, 2007)

no way!!!!! there's more???


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 13, 2007)

Somebody, please lock this fool in the closet.


----------



## Holly (Aug 13, 2007)

ahahah he's crazy as hell


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 13, 2007)

lol no offence to anyone but these trapped in the closet episodes crack me up!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Somebody, please lock this fool in the closet._

 
LMAO!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Somebody, please lock this fool in the closet._

 
from the amount of "chapters" this has, i think he IS locked in that damn closet.

R Kelly, trapped in the closet is a _song_, not an ABC primetime sitcom. there is no reason why a song should have more episodes than days of our freakin lives or greys anatomy..... i mean really. it needs a bigger boxed set than Friends...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 14, 2007)

I love Trapped in the Closet. It's the most awesomely bad thing in years.


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

The first time I watched one of his "chapters" I thought it was a spoof.  I think he lost it years ago, his mind and career.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

That man is crazy!!!!

He lives near my mall, and I work at Victoria's Secret. He comes in every once in awhile each time with a different lady and starts ordering everyone around like we're his slaves.


He's also really really mean to some of the girls, now my manager is the only one who can deal with him because the rest of the girls run when they hear he's in the mall. 

No joke.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_That man is crazy!!!!

He lives near my mall, and I work at Victoria's Secret. He comes in every once in awhile each time with a different lady and starts ordering everyone around like we're his slaves.


He's also really really mean to some of the girls, now my manager is the only one who can deal with him because the rest of the girls run when they hear he's in the mall. 

No joke._

 
omg haha thats weird.


yeah these episodes are funny, my friend bought me the DVD for christmas lol and i watch them now and again. ANd to be perfectly honest i probably will watch the new ones! Gotta know what happens to rufus and chuck and the rest of the group!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

It's funny.... he might like Sylvester spending some time in the big house too...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_That man is crazy!!!!

He lives near my mall, and I work at Victoria's Secret. He comes in every once in awhile each time with a different lady and starts ordering everyone around like we're his slaves.

He's also really really mean to some of the girls, now my manager is the only one who can deal with him because the rest of the girls run when they hear he's in the mall. 

No joke._

 

I'm not surprised at all.  He seems like an asshole.  I'm just laughing that he has a different woman with him everytime he comes in.  Negro where is your wife??  Actually, I know that they are getting divorced now but he never brought her around anywhere he was.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 15, 2007)

Are they really going to get divorced? She didn't sound like a woman ready to leave in her Essence interview. She _should_ divorce his ass on wackness alone.


----------



## lara (Aug 15, 2007)

This dude is freakin' _insane_.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Are they really going to get divorced? She didn't sound like a woman ready to leave in her Essence interview. She should divorce his ass on wackness alone._

 
I read that they were.  I think she's the one that filed but won't talk about it and neither will he.  The whole situation is weird.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 16, 2007)

ridiculous.  i had 1-12 on my iPod and up to chapter 5, they're actually quite entertaining, kinda getcha on the edge of your seat

"then i lifted up the covers, oh my god a rubber!!!"
"The policeman who stopped you......"

but then they got stupid.  a shitting midget? a cheating wife with a cherry pie?  it's like he was high one day and just didn't stop writing.  i'm personally appalled lol

and fyi, he was talking to a small production company about making these into a musical theater show. thank god no one was crazy enough to let him.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_The first time I watched one of his "chapters" I thought it was a spoof.  I think he lost it years ago, his mind and career._

 
the SNL spoof was amazing


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_
"then i lifted up the covers, oh my god a rubber!!!"

_

 





 ahahahahah this is like the funniest part ever!! It like fades out too everytime its like OH MAH GOD A rubber rubber rubber rubber


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 16, 2007)

The funniest part ever was the leg cramp he got during sex.

Disclaimer: Though many parts may be considered "funnier", this particular review was given by a person who has listened to about 5-6 chapters of this HOT GHETTO MESS.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG. I thought I had commented on this already, but I didn't. This is a hot mess, but it sure is hard to turn away from. I don't think ya'll are ready for what's next.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 17, 2007)

It gets even better. The way I described it to my friends (the whole series in general) is the lyrics are "and she said and I said and he said and then I pull out my gun and he has a gun" and everyone is doing everyone.

R.Kelly managed to make soap operas look realistic


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 17, 2007)

it's like a bad car accident.  it's so terrible and tragic but you just can't help but stare at the wreckage....


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh gawd. I was hanging out with some friends and their friends last night. And one of the girls actually HAD this in her car.

So she thought it would be funny to hear some of them. While I sat there and tried to endure it without running around and hitting my head on things.

But it was actually so stupid it was funny. Like it's  one of those things that sucks SO BAD, but that's what makes it funny. Everytime he said something, I just thought of it as Micheal Jackson doing it.

Like "And I came out of the cloooooseeeettt!!! Heeeeheee! ~crotchgrab~"

And it made it even more funnier.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmGVY...ok  s%2Ecom%2F


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 25, 2007)

When the first twelve were released my friend and I watched them all the time, it was the funniest thing ever. We'd completely forgotten about them until a few weeks ago when she came over, and I don't know how it came up, but we ended up on YouTube watching the first twelve. We were laughing and crying; it's so bad it's good.


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 21, 2007)

ok im sorry but i jus watch all 22 vidoes lol im a teenager its a 3 day weekend lol some parts where crazy and i kinda loved em but other parts were so stupid i jus fastforwarded but the part of the story about the pastor is sooo good.


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 23, 2007)

seriously the most amazing thing to happen to opera in 50 years.


----------



## msmack (Oct 23, 2007)

I watched this after reading all your comments and thinking to myself "what the hell are they talking about... singing? Soap opera..?. R. Kelly?....WIERD" Then I checked it out. Holy shit. It's strange..... We laughed our asses off through 'chapter 5' or something... I couldn't take it anymore!!!


----------

